# Diaphragmatic Hernia-non neonatal



## wifeof35 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on coding a diaphragmatic hernia that is NOT neonatal and not traumatic?

Any information on Morgagni diaphragmatic hernia repair?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 26, 2009)

*CPT 2009 professional edition*

2009 CPT professional edition ... begins bottom of page 185 ... under DIAPHRAGM, Repair

Something in that section should work. Don't forget to read the parenthetical remarks, too ...

Hope that helps,

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

